# New Replacement deck lid for 68-72 Lemans GTO?



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Called several vendors and all say that a new replacement deck lid for 68-72 Lemans and GTO's will soon be availiable, but no one can give me a ETA, (or tell me who who going to making them to cantact them directly). Does anyone have any info? My car goes in for paint and body restoration next week and have the typical rot around the lip/Seams and would love a new deck lid. If it is a few weeks I'll wait for.


----------

